# First Ever EOTA Payload is in flight ...



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

0496 9009 0390 3409 6568

:attention:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Some how I don't see this ending well


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

EOTA??

Equal Opportunity...??


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

EOTA - Ext... nah, you'll just have to wait.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

*EOTA???*


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Emergency Operations Training Academy?

Education Outweighs Them All?

Eastern Ontario Trails Alliance?

European Organisation for Technical Approvals?

Eve of the Apocalypse?

End of Term Activity?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, this is fun already. Too bad I sent it priority mail - it'd be great to have UPS time to watch you guys trying to figure it out. :biggrin:

Oh - no correct answer yet. LOL!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Explosive Ordinance, Tobacco Attack?

Yeah, I got nothing :rotfl:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

If anyone guesses it correctly before the bomb lands, I'll send them some of the same!

Or else I won't, if you think that's a better prize ...


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

East Of The Appalachians


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

the Ever Obscure Tritones Assault?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a hint - the words "of the" occur in the title, but are not part of the acronym. All words signified by EOTA are at least 5 letters in length.

"of the" occurs after the first two words.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

EOTA : European Organization for Technical Approvals

NASA : Nasty Australian Stogie Association 

Sounds similar.

Extremely Ordinary Tobacco Attack could be a possibility as well knowing Mike.:wacko: :yo:

Considering the hints: Entry Orifice of the Tobacco Aftertaste.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Extra Ordinary Tritones Attack?

Edit: Oops...just saw tritones post...

Extra Offerings of the Tobacco Alliance...I don't know, I'll have to keep working on this one...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

This could be good.
EO of the TA 
Thats it right ; LOL


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> This could be good.
> EO of the TA
> Thats it right ; LOL


Uhhhh - the middle part looks about right ... :wacko:

izza: Still hungry for pizza.

No, that isn't another clue. :nono:

:loco:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Extremely Ordinary Tobacco Attack could be a possibility as well knowing Mike.:wacko: :yo:


Yes - very good possibility. Wrong, but very possible.



Tashaz said:


> Considering the hints: Entry Orifice of the Tobacco Aftertaste.


LOL! Accurate in theme, for a certain standpoint, but not very close in translation.



CaptainBlenderman said:


> Extra Ordinary Tritones Attack?
> 
> Edit: Oops...just saw tritones post...
> 
> Extra Offerings of the Tobacco Alliance...I don't know, I'll have to keep working on this one...


Someone seems to have noticed the first clue ... :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Yes - very good possibility. Wrong, but very possible.
> 
> LOL! Accurate in theme, for a certain standpoint, but not very close in translation.
> 
> Someone seems to have noticed the first clue ... :biggrin:


Unfair, I say, totally unfair!!!

You have never indicated any sort of allegiance to a Tobacco Alliance that would give any sort of clue to this perpetration.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

How about: Explosive Ordinance of the Tritones Alliance?

Which leads to new questions and concerns. Do we have a new team to be afraid of (All indicators point to yes) and furthermore, who all is involved in this nascent bombing squad?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Unfair, I say, totally unfair!!!
> 
> You have never indicated any sort of allegiance to a Tobacco Alliance that would give any sort of clue to this perpetration.


You are right, I have not. And still, the Captain has incorporated my first clue. Accidentally or purposefully, I can't say.

I _can_ say that I did not identify the first clue as such. It's just sitting there waiting to be seen by all ...

Of course, I'm not saying the Captain incorporated it _correctly._ Then again, I'm not saying he _didn't._ Maybe later I'll say something about that.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Someone seems to have noticed the first clue ... :biggrin:


Ah good...I was hoping that wasn't just a misleading inclusion...

Extreme Overload of the Tobacco Arsenal


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Likely scenarios:

T=Tobacco or Tritones

A=Assault or Attack

E and O...not sure what is "likely" on these.

...or maybe I'm completely off base on the whole thing


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Ext _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ O _ _ _ _ of the T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ A _ _ _ _ _ _

Detonating on a location near someone very soon. Tomorrow, in fact ...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Exterminated Order of the Tritones Arsenal?

:dunno:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tritones said:


> 0496 9009 0390 3409 6568
> 
> :attention:


must be a typo not showing anything but no record:dunno:


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ O _ _ _ _ of the T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ A _ _ _ _ _ _

Blankety Blank of the Tritones Academy


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> must be a typo not showing anything but no record:dunno:


LOL! You didn't think I'd disclose the _real_ DC#, did you? I don't want _anyone_ feeling safe. I made up a number to find out who was scared enough to look it up.

That's right, all you who secretly checked it out and didn't want to say anything - Rob manned up to it!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Exterminated Order of the Tritones Arsenal?
> 
> :dunno:


Good guess - one word is right, another is very close. And a third is pretty close in meaning.

Sometime later today I'll let you all know which word is correct.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Extreme Order of the Tritones Army?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Number of blanks match the number of letters in each word.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

47 words that could fit into that first set of blanks 
I am at a loss now


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL! You didn't think I'd disclose the _real_ DC#, did you?

:fu:smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Extravaganza Offer of the Tritones Armoire 

I'm spent :doh:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Ext _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ Order of the T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ A _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Extranuclear Order of the Tachyon Albinos

I know it isn't right, only partly because there aren't enough letters in the "T" word, but it's a _great_ name for a band.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Extraordinary Order of the Tobacco Alliance


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Extravaganza Offer of the Tritones Armoire
> 
> I'm spent :doh:


Wow - that's some hard work you did there. And it even makes almost as much sense as the actual phrase!



The Waco Kid said:


> Extranuclear Order of the Tachyon Albinos
> 
> I know it isn't right, only partly because there aren't enough letters in the "T" word, but it's a _great_ name for a band.


I like the way you think. You should find that scary.



Johnny Rock said:


> Extraordinary Order of the Tobacco Alliance


Good phrasing and meaning - doesn't fit in the blanks, though.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

So Rock31 should get some points for working so hard and getting so close, while The Waco Kid should get some for creativity.

Me...I got nothin'...I gave up after wracking my brain over the list of fitting "Ext" words on Merriam-Webster's site.

I kept trying to work on something with Extinguished Order of the ___ ...but just can't seem to figure out the T and A...but then, who can?


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Ext _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ Order of the T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ A _ _ _ _ _ _


Exterminated Order of the Terrible Arizona


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Ext _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ed Order of the Tr _ _ _ _ _ _ A _ _ t _ _ _

"Tr" word is tricky. Not "tricky." Just a little tricky.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This thread has been fun, will try again later when I get home if it remains unsolved lol.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Good phrasing and meaning - doesn't fit in the blanks, though.


Well, I think you should change it then to my title...LOL


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Well, I think you should change it then to my title...LOL


When the bomb lands, I think you'll understand why I can't do that.

Not that you'll see the bomb itself, of course.

Unless you're the target.

I hope the bombee will post pictures that will clarify this point.

Even if it's you.

Which it isn't.

Maybe.

Yet. :biggrin1:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> So Rock31 should get some points for working so hard and getting so close, while The Waco Kid should get some for creativity.
> 
> Me...I got nothin'...I gave up after wracking my brain over the list of fitting "Ext" words on Merriam-Webster's site.
> 
> I kept trying to work on something with Extinguished Order of the ___ ...but just can't seem to figure out the T and A...but then, who can?


well I should get some for "Maning Up" PMSL:twisted:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> well I should get some for "Maning Up" PMSL:twisted:


Y'know, I was going to say that...very true...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> I kept trying to work on something with Extinguished Order of the ___ ...but just can't seem to figure out the T and A...but then, who can?


 You may want to run with that.

Extinguished Order of the Tr _ _ _ _ _ _ A _ _ t _ _ _


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tritones said:


> When the bomb lands, I think you'll understand why I can't do that.
> 
> Not that you'll see the bomb itself, of course.
> 
> ...


true that I got a small unidentified bomb dropping soon GREAT JOB MY MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Tritones said:


> When the bomb lands, I think you'll understand why I can't do that.
> 
> Not that you'll see the bomb itself, of course.
> 
> ...


op2:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Tritones said:


> You may want to run with that.
> 
> Extinguished Order of the Tr _ _ _ _ _ _ A _ _ t _ _ _


Extinguished Order of the Tritonal Avatars


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Triangle Ashtray?

I don't know, for some reason I suddenly think that last word is ashtray. I was thinking something similar, but the T in A--t--- threw me off.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Trapdoor Ashtray

LOL!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

phager said:


> Extinguished Order of the Triangle Ashtray?
> 
> I don't know, for some reason I suddenly think that last word is ashtray. I was thinking something similar, but the T in A--t--- threw me off.


Oooh...good one...didn't think of ashtray. How fitting. The only place I could go from there is Extinguished Order of the Tritonal Ashtray.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Trolling Amateur


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, we are very, very close!

Extinguished Order of the Tr _ _ _ _ _ _ Ashtray


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> well I should get some for "Maning Up" PMSL:twisted:


I was going to bump you for that, but it's too soon since the last time I bumped you.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Extinguished Order of the Treasure Ashtray, being that you like Pirates so much. LMAO.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Tropical Ashtray


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Trigonal Ashtray


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Travelin' Ashtray


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Trinidad Ashtray


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Tritoned Ashtray :dunno:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Extinguished Order of the Tritones Ashtray


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Trifinger Ashtray


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Tranquil Ashtray


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

_*SO *_close!

And USPS reports "Notice left 8: 25 A.M. ..." but I ain't sayin' where!

Final clue - a bunch of you have hit all around it, but no one's clobbered it yet:

Extinguished Order of the Triton _ _ Ashtray


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Tritones said:


> _*SO *_close!
> 
> And USPS reports "Notice left 8: 25 A.M. ..." but I ain't sayin' where!
> 
> ...


Extinguished Order of the Tritonis Ashtray


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Tritonyl Ashtray


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Tritonal Ashtray


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

If Tritones hasn't been messing with us, the last letter isn't L.

edit : I posted 'Tritonis Ashtray' then saw I'd been beaten to it.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Final clue - a bunch of you have hit all around it, but no one's clobbered it yet:
> 
> Extinguished Order of the Triton _ _ Ashtray


Extinguished Order of the Tritoned Ashtray


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

The Waco Kid said:


> If Tritones hasn't been messing with us, the last letter isn't L.
> 
> edit : I posted 'Tritonis Ashtray' then saw I'd been beaten to it.


I am certainly not above messing with anyone, but in this case I'm playing it straight. I will definitely let you know if you get it right. Better hurry - all bets are off should the bombee post a picture of a certain award certificate included in the box.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Tritonia Ashtray?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Extinguished order of the tritonly ashtray


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Or Extinguished Order of the Tritonic Ashtray?


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Triton's Ashtray

you didn't make one of them an apostrohpe, did you???


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

This game is too addicting. And I have homework to do.(i'm between Tritonic Tritronin, Tritonly Ashtray).

that said, I'm going with Extinguished Order of the Tritonin Ashtray because the other two were posted as I was typing this.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

The Waco Kid said:


> Extinguished Order of the Triton's Ashtray
> 
> you didn't make one of them an apostrohpe, did you???


So clever. I would be shooting myself. You may just be right.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

That can't be it, though.

Extinguished Order of the Tritonut Ashtray? Yeah, that's really reaching.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

My final guess is Extinguished Order of the Tritonus (another name for tritone) Ashtray


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Can I do two in a row before we hear back from Mr. Tritones?

Extinguished Order of the Tritonub Ashtray


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Tritonon Ashtray

Whoops I was beaten to it.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

The Waco Kid said:


> Can I do two in a row before we hear back from Mr. Tritones?
> 
> Extinguished Order of the Tritonub Ashtray


Not two in a row...I broke it up there for ya, Chip.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Extinguished Order of the Tritoney Ashtray


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Or Extinguished Order of the Tritonic Ashtray?


Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, long-legged spiders :spider:with your hair in curls; dogs and cats, uncles and aunts, and anyone left wearing green-striped pants :nerd:, *we have a winner!*

Like it or not, Mitch - you get some of the same! :madgrin:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, long-legged spiders :spider:with your hair in curls; dogs and cats, uncles and aunts, and anyone left wearing green-striped pants :nerd:, *we have a winner!*
> 
> Like it or not, Mitch - you get some of the same! :madgrin:


WOOHOO! ...I think...

Thanks for the little impromptu contest, Mike! Great fun... :clap2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats man!

And thanks Tritones it sure was fun :wave:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks and congrats


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> WOOHOO! ...I think...
> 
> Thanks for the little impromptu contest, Mike! Great fun... :clap2:


It was my pleasure - I enjoyed myself thoroughly!

I'll have your EOTA introductory kit in the mail on Monday.

Thanks, everyone, for having so much fun with this!

BTW - I have a box full of ashtrays ... :rotfl:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the contest Mike, this was fun! (and great hit on Ron!)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> BTW - I have a box full of ashtrays ... :rotfl:


And I have a few boxes full of cubans resting till next week or so. :madgrin::mischief::mischief::mischief:

Private joke. :rotfl:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> And I have a few boxes full of cubans resting till next week or so. :madgrin::mischief::mischief::mischief:
> 
> Private joke. :rotfl:


Hee hee hee hee!


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> BTW - I have a box full of ashtrays ... :rotfl:


Sounds like you are all stocked up.
Does the ATFE need to know about this?:boom:
:biglaugh::madgrin:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

EOTA Introductory Kit update - Mitch - the PO is of course closed for Columbus Day. Also, the USPS web site is not getting along with me today, so I can't even get the shipment in the system.

I'll keep trying - should still go out tomorrow!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Forgive my tardiness in posting this, but I received my "winnings" this weekend and was pleasantly surprised to find a very customized selection! Tritones did his homework and I ended up not just getting the same thing (though a couple of items were the same), but he also included a couple of items from my Favorites and Wish List. I got a 5 Vegas Triple A, an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte maduro, and a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. I'll post pictures here soon, I had a busy weekend and have been under the weather these past couple of days so I'll try to get something up here within the next day or two. Thanks Mike! That was VERY thoughtful...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

The guessing game made the bomb even more fun than it already was - I hope you enjoy the smokes and the cigar-rest as much as I enjoyed the game!


----------

